

Man builds bicycle out of cardboard for $9 - esolyt
http://www.fastcoexist.com/1680293/watch-this-man-build-an-amazing-cardboard-bicycle-that-you-can-actually-ridezing-cardboard-bicycle-that-you-can-actually-ride#2

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4290187> <\- Many comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4300723>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4311703>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4312060>

